

Jobs Never Coded. Did He Get Too Much Credit? - simplimedia
http://simplifilm.com/jony-ive

======
astrogirl4490
I think Jobs could have made the iPhone without Ive, but not the reverse. It
may not have been the same or as good, but Jobs would have found a way.

That isn't to say Ive isn't a genius.

~~~
zbthomas
Agreed. The other side of the count that most forget is that while Jobs was
the guy who thought up and curated a lot of the great thinking that happened
at Apple, He was also the guy that killed a lot of really good ideas/active
projects that were not the absolute best of what Apple was producing in their
respective timeframes (See: Newton, Pippen, Quicktake, OS9). This is a huge
part of what made him a great innovator. Many companies don't have a "Jobs" to
curate their ideas so they spend/waste a lot of money testing their ideas out
in and on the public. (See: Dell Jukebox, Netbooks, HP TX2000).

------
niuzeta
Many great generals who've won hundereds of battles never fired a shot in the
battles they've won.(After the medieval times maybe. Don't quote me Alexander
leading the charge amongst cavalries)

I am not a big fan of Jobs, but even to me the correct way to sell the book is
probably not to discredit Jobs, but to credit Ives. Designing iPhone, iPad,
iPod and etc. is by itself an incredible feat; discrediting Jobs is simply
uncalled for.

~~~
simplimedia
Sure - did we discredit him? Is sharing credit with one guy discrediting
another?

~~~
snom380
When you say "he never coded", that's obviously meant to imply something,
perhaps to lessen his contributions in some way especially in a forum of
coders. What does it have to do with this film at all? Jony Ive didn't write a
single line of code either. And Steve Jobs did a lot of design.

Why not just focus on the people you want to cover, without asking the
unnecessary question "Did Steve Jobs get too much credit?"

~~~
simplimedia
Look, a product guy is nontechnical and often gets credit for greenlighing a
solution he'd never have thought of. Was Jobs the ultimate product guy?

~~~
snom380
Well, many people seem to just view Steve Jobs as a "product guy" that simply
greenlighted or nixed products, and that's certainly discrediting him and what
he did.

Again, could you explain why you chose that headline? Perhaps because it would
grab attention?

For me, all it did was turn me off your book.

What's next, some other people writing a book about Scott Forstall or Bertrand
Serlet, saying "Jony Ive never coded. Did we give credit to the wrong guy?"

------
neeks
I know this is about Ives' contributions; but when I think about the credit
given to Jobs, I tend to think of it more as Dennis Ritchie and Jobs being the
modern day Tesla and Edison.

------
Todd
Every band needs a great front wo/man, even if they didn't write any of the
songs.

------
airencracken
Yes.

